# December thaw took a hard hit in the UP



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is some pictures I took when we had out thaw. there were over 19 shacks that went down plus an ATV.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/ ... 8/ice3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/ ... C01377.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/ ... C01366.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v703/ ... C01366.jpg


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Where is this UP?

That would not be cool. Were the houses that fell through left because of ignorance, or did it thaw THAT fast?


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

the UP is the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, and yes because of ignorance.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

thats why i will never put a hut onto a lake until there is over 10 inches of ice, allows time for you to get it off in case of a thaw. we were lucky enough that we didnt have enough ice here when we got our thaw.


----------

